# Looking for subcontractors in nw indiana



## HolleysSnow (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking for 2 subcontractors in Merrillville and 2 trucks in Valparaiso/Chesterton.

Must have experience and dependable equipment.

Please email your information and type of equipment to [email protected].

Thanks,


----------

